# Starting the season off right



## no7fish (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been wanting to kill a deer with my dad's .41 ever since he passed away a few years ago.  I managed to check that off the list yesterday.  

Literally the first 30 mins of my hunting season and this guy comes looking for love.  Needless to say I was happy to oblige.

This is my first pistol buck so I'll probably get him mounted.  Can anyone offer guiadance on what a good price is for a mount?


----------



## stabow (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations nice buck !!!
Around 350 to 400 for a shoulder mount I think.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice buck. ^^yep 350-400 is pretty fair.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats to Ya on a Nice Buck using Your Dad's 41 Mag!


----------



## Seminole Wind (Oct 31, 2016)

Great handgun hunting story! Congratulations.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 1, 2016)

fantastic Buck congrats and nice shooting, I hope to get one this year with my STI 10 mm got a nice 9 pt during BP season


----------



## no7fish (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot fellas.  The place I took for processing wanted $400 but I figured it was worth checking around before committing to it.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 1, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

Man what a sweet deer, congrats brother. Thats awesome


----------



## wolf3006 (Nov 3, 2016)

Congratulations on a  Great Deer !!


----------

